# Target shooting with broadheads



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

I am switching back to fixed heads and want to target shoot with broadheads. The last time i did that I would occasionally lose a broadhead because I could not pull them back out. I ended up sacrificing a bag target and would unscrew the broadhead and pull the arrow back out. well that bag does not last too long with that approach. How do you guys go about shooting broadheads into targets without having issues


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

I shoot mine into a block style target and unscrew the broad head to remove the arrows.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Yes, needs to be a block type target, cross bow or when I'm done with your vertical? There are some foam outlets that sell blocks but not sure if they will stop good enough for a x bow. There used to be a BLOB target that worked well, not cheap but worked well for both.


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

Both, i had already switched to fixed on the vert.


----------



## hommer23 (Nov 20, 2012)

Never pull the broad head out. If the target stops the broad head from passing through, push the head through and unscrew it then pull the arrow out.


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

use a broadhead target. Thats why they are made.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Yeah, you need to invest in a proper broadhead target. I don't "target shoot" with broadheads. I'll put on my broadheads, ensure they spin straight, then take a shot to confirm POI with field points with each arrow shaft in my quiver. This typically is done with just 2-3shots per arrow. One may give me a headache but once I discovered a simple 1/4-turn of the nock fixes most fliers, I no longer get headaches. A cheap broadhead target will last me 4-5years of turkey and deer seasons.


----------



## Golden Arrow II (Aug 8, 2009)

A Reinhart 18 in 1 target will handle lots of years of broadhead shots.


----------



## Raf (Jan 23, 2006)

I bought a rinehart 18-1 last year and it is awesome. U can buy a blemished target on eBay at a discounted price. Only downfall is it is a pretty small target for shooting at long distances. If that is a worry u could buy a bigger rinehart. Don’t shoot the bag with broadheads u will loose them.


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

I only shoot broadheads year round. I never shoot field point as I don't hunt with them.


----------

